# This thing called Gluten



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Modern food marketers are an amazing group of genius types. They can take an everyday protein found in many foods, mankind has eaten for 10,000 years and make it evil. Thus, they eliminate it from their product, appeal to today's simpletons and create a whole new market niche.

Gluten, Lactose, Fructose, GMO, Organic. These are all new marketing segments that the consumer lemmings will pay more money to avoid without really knowing what they are. Next time someone tell me they are Gluten intolerant,

I am going to ask them, So you have a member of the 1% of the American population that has Celiac disease?

Enough is enough. So much for today's lesson. I think I have been reading too much of Luke Straw-Walker's material. I love how he writes.

*Gluten:*






*Celiac's Diesease:*

https://celiac.org/celiac-disease/understanding-celiac-disease-2/what-is-celiac-disease/


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

With the exception of those who have celiac's, Gluten-free is a fad diet powered by placebo effect.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My thoughts exactly, mankind has been eating bread for thousands of years, have been brewing beer for even longer, yet all of a sudden every body is gluten intolerant.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

First comment:

My wife has Celiac disease and for decades struggled to find foods she could eat that didn't taste like cardboard. She mostly shopped at very expensive health-food stores. Then the gluten free fad started and now good-tasting foods she can eat are on every supermarket shelf and every restaurant menu. It's been a Godsend.

Second comment:

A few years ago I read about a doctor in Australia who says everyone should be on a gluten-free diet, here's why: Gluten slowly destroys the celia (tiny structures in your small intestine that absorb nutrients). Over time, our ability to absorb nutrients is diminished and this accelerates the downward spiral of the aging process. He says we'd all live longer, healthier lives if we gave up gluten. I haven't given up gluten myself yet but this concept sounds reasonable. He may be on to something.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> First comment:
> 
> My wife has Celiac disease and for decades struggled to find foods she could eat that didn't taste like cardboard. She mostly shopped at very expensive health-food stores. Then the gluten free fad started and now good-tasting foods she can eat are on every supermarket shelf and every restaurant menu. It's been a Godsend.


Good for her, it's one thing to be diagnosed with an actual disease, it's quit another to just be jumping on the latest fad. I'm glad the gluten free thing is helping her. I have a friend that has diverticulitis, always interesting watching him weighing the pros and cons of an menu item when eating out with him and his girlfriend.

My wife's good for that with what ever fad diet is out today. Most don't work and all her doctors have told her to lose weight you need to take in less calories than what your body needs, period. The adult congenital heart defect specialist went as far as to tell her that exercise doesn't really help to lose weight, certainly it is good for toning and cardio, but a 45 minute walk burns the calories that one apple has in it, want to lose weight, take in less calories.

Then I have a cousin on Facebook who is a certified hypochondriac, course she knows better than any doctor so it's always "oh my god I have this, but a doctor says this, so instead of actually following directions I'm heading off to buy more fruits, nuts, pine cones and acorns to eat." You are what you eat and she's definitely a fruit and a nut, worst thing I ever did was accepting her friend request. Thank god for the unfollow feature.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

"Praise, recognition and material things" -- The three basic needs of a human.

The more I view people from that perspective, the more I see that so many things nowadays are calls for recognition.

A lot of people latch onto to a problem, such as gluten or peanuts allergies, in order to get "recognition". (Please understand, I am not saying that everyone is doing this--there are people who have legitimate problems.)

I know one lady who was telling me that her child was so allergic to peanuts that she would go into anaphylactic shock just being in the same room with peanuts. I didn't believe her for a minute--my sense was she was just looking for some attention, some way to stand out as a special person--a little recognition.

The problem here is that these fakers not only diminish the seriousness of the problem for people who actually have the problem, but they also put severe restrictions on the rest of us. Case in point: airlines stopped severing their little snack bags of peanuts (not that they were worth anything).

Maybe if people got real recognition for accomplishing real things in our society, the problem would go away. (And the Kardashians would be out of business.)

Just thinking.....

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Them's were Georgia Peanuts Ralph and they wasn't half bad......but come to think of it, you may have not been on a Delta flight, they have Georgia peanuts.....other carriers use "imported" peanuts


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

While we're on the subject of "fad diseases", let's talk about all the school kids diagnosed with ADD / ADHD.

Now, I'm not denying that those ailments exist. It is my opinion, however, that a substantial amount of children diagnosed with ADD/ADHD is attributable more to their diet than any type ailment. Case in point, when I was young, a Coca Cola came in 6 oz and 10 oz bottles and 12 oz cans. Today, most common size soft drink is 20 ounces. We also eat a lot more processed foods and fast foods than we did back in my day. All those sugars and chemicals have to have some effect on the body.

The second piece to the ADD/ADHD puzzle is physical activity. When we came home from school, we were in the yard playing. At school, we had a morning, noon, and afternoon recess. We were able to burn off all that excess energy.

Ride by most subdivisions nowadays. You rarely see kids out in the yard playing. Many schools have eliminated recess.

A good diet, fresh air, sunshine and physical activity would "cure" a lot of these childhood ailments.

Okay, I'm climbing off my soapbox now....


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

rjmoses said:


> "Praise, recognition and material things" -- The three basic needs of a human.
> 
> The more I view people from that perspective, the more I see that so many things nowadays are calls for recognition.
> 
> ...


I think your assessment is a bit harsh and maybe even unfairly judgemental of the lady in your example's issue by dismissing her concern as a faker without any information that she actually was faking. I also don't think airlines cutting back on their peanut service probably qualifies as 'severe restrictions' on the rest of us.

You would be correct that people latch on to certain allergies to gain recognition, but the recognition most (there will always be some attention-seekers) desire is serving a different purpose than you attributing it to; they want to build awareness. Partly because so many people are dismissive of the issue, and partly because so many people are just plain unaware or ignorant of the severity of the issue. Severe allergies can be life or death for people, and I'd like to know that before I break open a bag of peanuts, unknowingly launching somebody into anaphylaxis.

I was on a Delta flight, we'd been sitting on the tarmac for quite some time after landing. There was a young family in the seat right in from of me with two young children. I never saw the boy actually eat a peanut, but he was playing on the floor next to his mom as they were getting very restless and she was trying to keep them content. He suddenly went into severe anaphylaxis and the mom started going hysterical. Somebody gave her an epipen junior and in her hysteria she injected herself with it. Another person forked over their Epipen, and a doctor who was on board came back to administer aid to the child. The plane scrambled to a jet bridge and EMS took the kid off the plane onto the jet bridge. My eyes were swollen with tears as they carried this lifeless child off the plane. Minutes later the flight attendant came running back on the plane shouting for the defibrilators and that time I started praying like I've never prayed before, asking for God to put his hands on this boy. We later saw them carrying the boy to an ambulance next to the plane and the boy was conscious, but it was an eye-opening experience for me, and I was deeply shaken by that event the next several days.

I have a bee allergy myself and I make sure everybody knows it in case I am stung.

So peanut allergies and gluten-free are two entirely different things, especially with peanuts overwhelmingly supported by the science as one of the most allergenic proteins we know about. Not trying to keyboard bash here, (or however I've seen it said before), but suggesting a bit more empathy. It's far more than a societal issue. It's still very much a legitimate medical issue that needs to be treated as such. You wouldn't let a few bad cops tarnish your image of the rest of them, so apply the same to people with allergies as well.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> First comment:
> 
> My wife has Celiac disease and for decades struggled to find foods she could eat that didn't taste like cardboard. She mostly shopped at very expensive health-food stores. Then the gluten free fad started and now good-tasting foods she can eat are on every supermarket shelf and every restaurant menu. It's been a Godsend.
> 
> ...


NewBerlinBaler, I have empathy for your wife and anyone who suffers with these illnesses. My point to this posting is that America has become a *Band Wagon *society. A lot of people hop on the wagon that is fueled by the media and driven by marketers that are trying to make a buck.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I’ll comment on the kids thing. Even perfectly healthy well behaved kids with not enough sleep and not enough physical activity become monsters to deal with.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hayjosh,

My point was the fakers are taking advantage of somebody else's real problem to satisfy their need for attention.

I have a great deal of sympathy for those that have a problem with peanuts, gluten, ADD/ADHD or any other malady.

My closing thought was that we have eliminated or watered down legitimate ways for people to get praise and recognition so they are resorting to these problems to get some attention. Of course, this doesn't surprise me when I think about the rise of fake news.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If someone is that allergic to peanuts, they need to take special precautions themselves....take some responsibility into their own hands.....and don't move or visit South Georgia around late August/Sept, just sayin' they's peanut dust everywhere. We don't hear of it a lot amongst the country folk...people that's been deprived of nuts may have a problem, idk......glad I don't, but ifn I did, or my child did, I would make damn well sure everyone would know it and I would have an a person in charge if his/her mother wasn't capable of dealing with the issue....that would be tough to allow your child to go thru.....but I would really like my nuts.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the vote of confidence LOL

Good info, neat video, nice post.

Years ago I attended a CEU meeting about feed-quality grain sorghum... at the time they were really pushing farmers to plant a lot of "white sorghum" (food grade sorghum) versus the regular "red" sorghums grown primarily for animal feed and industrial use. It was an interesting presentation, with some eye opening facts about white sorghum as a substitute for corn in broiler chicken rations for finishing... Sorghum is of course priced at 3/5 the price of corn, by and in large, so substituting white sorghum for corn in broiler finishing rations could really save some money, even if they were paying a premium for white sorghum over red sorghum. Why not just use red sorghum, you ask? Good question! All grain sorghum inevitably carries with it SOME glumes (the little husks that cover the seed, most of which is threshed off during combining, but inevitably some glumes stay with the kernel and end up in the grain tank or loose glumes are threshed off the head with the grain and while most are blown out with the chaff, some loose glumes get through with the clean grain. Red sorghum glumes, when digested by livestock (including broiler chickens going to slaughter) turn BLACK during digestion... Apparently, when the chickens are slaughtered, they are disembowled (gutted) SO rapidly that the contents of their intestines are slung all over the white skin of the chicken... and when it goes past the USDA inspector, these black flecks of sorghum glume stick out literally "like a cockroach on a white carpet" and the meat is condemned due to "fecal matter" contamination.

Corn, on the other hand, produces different seed coat/ glumes. When the bird has been finished on corn and is similarly improperly processed and sh!t sprayed all over it, it is not apparent to the USDA inspector because corn produces CLEAR glumes/seed coat material in the fecal matter, which doesn't show up against the white skin of the butchered birds he's inspecting, thus they slide right on through as "USDA Approved"...

White sorghum, unlike red sorghums, when digested, the glume remains a light whitish/tawny color, and thus is also difficult for inspectors to spot when this sh!t is flung all over the butchered bird, and thus is also passes the USDA inspector unnoticed...

Note that in ALL cases, the bird is STILL "covered in sh!t" from the botched butchering process... When I asked, "Why not give Pedro 30 seconds to gut the bird rather than 10 seconds, so he can do the job PROPERLY rather than just "shove the knife through the bird and rip the guts out" and sling sh!t all over the chicken everybody's eating? Then it wouldn't matter if they were fed on expensive corn, premium white sorghum, or cheap red sorghum, because the sh!t would be disposed of with the guts and not slung everywhere??", all I got was a blank stare... Oh well, made sense to me...  :huh: 

Anyway, that was the side note... the other big use was for flour, particularly gluten free flour, which was an issue for celiac disease even back then... To prove the point, they served all of us brownies made with white grain sorghum flour, that was gluten free... and it was VERY good, I might add.

SO, If you want to go gluten free, just use grain sorghum flour... I'd still recommend washing your chicken before you cook it though... and any black specks on your chicken out of the bucket may not be one of the eleven herbs and spices... :lol:  :huh:

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> If someone is that allergic to peanuts, they need to take special precautions themselves....take some responsibility into their own hands.....and don't move or visit South Georgia around late August/Sept, just sayin' they's peanut dust everywhere. We don't hear of it a lot amongst the country folk...people that's been deprived of nuts may have a problem, idk......glad I don't, but ifn I did, or my child did, I would make damn well sure everyone would know it and I would have an a person in charge if his/her mother wasn't capable of dealing with the issue....that would be tough to allow your child to go thru.....but I would really like my nuts.


Yeah, the peanut nazis have taken over the schools... My daughter was forbidden to bring peanut butter and jelly sandwiches (one of her favorites) or peanut butter "Toastchee" crackers to school... Supposedly it's about the same as if they brought a loaded 9mm to school...

Ya know I feel bad for the kids with peanut allergies and their family having to deal with it, but for pity's sake, how about TEACHING THE KID what they can/can't eat and TAKING SOME FRIGGIN' RESPONSIBILITY for their own actions?? Of course that's not PC, so NO it CANNOT BE DONE!

At first they put the peanut allergy kids at their own table during lunch, so they wouldn't be exposed to peanuts or tempted to eat a peanut treat or whatever from one of their friends, or tricked into eating a peanut material from one of the other kids thinking it was funny, or slipping peanut containing foods into their foods or whatever when they weren't looking... But, OH THE HUMANITY! It's just TERRIBLE that these poor little children are ostracized and segregated from their classmates because of their "medical condition" and singled out and embarrassed (and all this other socialist paperback psychology claptrap crap!), why it's JUST NOT RIGHT that they're being "penalized" because of their CONDITION... (when in fact they're being PROTECTED).

SO, the SJW's decided NO, the peanut allergy kids CANNOT be put at their own table for their own good, NO, they **MUST** remain comingled with their "normal" classmates... but what to do?? Their tiny little lives are in DANGER!!!! Solution!-- We just BAN ALL PEANUT FOODS for ALL students, regardless of their ability to eat peanuts OR NOT... It's not right to single out and protect the HANDFUL of kids with this problem, NO, WE MUST PUNISH EVERYBODY!!! (Typical liberal thinking-- everybody is equal ONLY when everybody is EQUALLY MISERABLE-- why they HATE homeschooling and private schooling so much-- they actually want to FORCE ALL kids to go to public school-- citing that it's "not right" that the "smarter, well to do" kids actually get to go to a school not overrun with thugs and scumbags and where the teachers actually can teach, rather than trying to corral f#cktards that are only in school because they'd be picked up by the cops if they weren't, and who are only there to make as much trouble and disruption as they possibly can... No, we **MUST** all be "equally miserable!" (Yeah, I read one of these liberal retards in education making this very case arguing for outlawing private schools and home schooling...)

Anyway, I'm gonna get started on a rant if I'm not careful... LOL

Thankfully Keira is in junior high now and they don't bother with it... they realize the kids are going to sneak in peanut stuff if they make an issue of it (rebel) and the peanut allergy kids are probably old enough to have enough sense not to eat it... and if not, oh well-- that's what epi-pens are for...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> "Praise, recognition and material things" -- The three basic needs of a human.
> 
> The more I view people from that perspective, the more I see that so many things nowadays are calls for recognition.
> 
> ...


. I'm allergic to peanuts. Not deathly though. I used to breakout in hives when young. I absolutley hate the taste or smell of peanuts. If I accidentally eat one I have to wash out my mouth with water right away or it will be itchy. And usually have to eat something else to get the taste out. And then the taste! I would rather eat dirt. And I'm not joking. Actual dirt tastes better. So I can see why people that have more of a reaction then me worry about it. Thankfully neither of my sons are allergic to it. But they aren't allowed to eat that crap around me.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> Yeah, the peanut nazis have taken over the schools... My daughter was forbidden to bring peanut butter and jelly sandwiches (one of her favorites) or peanut butter "Toastchee" crackers to school... Supposedly it's about the same as if they brought a loaded 9mm to school...
> 
> Ya know I feel bad for the kids with peanut allergies and their family having to deal with it, but for pity's sake, how about TEACHING THE KID what they can/can't eat and TAKING SOME FRIGGIN' RESPONSIBILITY for their own actions?? Of course that's not PC, so NO it CANNOT BE DONE!
> 
> ...


. I somehow manage to get fooled into eating something having that cursed peanut in or around it once a year. And I'm just very mildly allergic to it, but HATE the taste and smell. I went to a small private school as a kid so I was pretty safe from that evil as everyone knew not to offer me anything with peanuts or peanut butter in it. But still I would get some every now and then like now. So with kids possibly dying from exposure to it and today's lawsuit culture I can sure see why schools ban it. I ban it from my presence. Ice cream is the worst culprit for hidden peanut or peanuts. I've had more ice cream that I had to spit out then anything else.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> . I somehow manage to get fooled into eating something having that cursed peanut in or around it once a year. And I'm just very mildly allergic to it, but HATE the taste and smell. I went to a small private school as a kid so I was pretty safe from that evil as everyone knew not to offer me anything with peanuts or peanut butter in it. But still I would get some every now and then like now. So with kids possibly dying from exposure to it and today's lawsuit culture I can sure see why schools ban it. I ban it from my presence. Ice cream is the worst culprit for hidden peanut or peanuts. I've had more ice cream that I had to spit out then anything else.


Wonder why ice cream is bad.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Wonder why ice cream is bad.....


Well mostly because I've gone somewhere and they hand me an ice cream bowl and normally I never think about poison (peanut anything) being in ice cream to ruin it. Besides Rocky Road. And I normally can detect the poison by smell, but in ice cream I can't. Then a couple times I've had ice cream that had peanut butter but no where on the carton does it say it had peanut butter. Mostly some sorta exotic flavors of ice cream. Where I guess they sneak some poison in.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

So I would be safe to say that ifn I had a similar condition, it would be vanilla or chocolate for me......
Perhaps those exotics don't have the poison, just processed in the same plants as the poison and some happens to get on the other poison (lactose) and co-mingle with the other poison (sugar) and we've got one helluva deadly cocktail....I know Dairy Queen has signs warning of such co-mingling  and I would think that plants that handle the poisons would mention it on their labeling.....do they not? I've really never looked because that poison doesn't give me problems.....I am thankful


----------

